# Fold Down Rear Seats......



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Gentlemen (and ladies),

I have a 2001 330i with fold down rear seats. I have been noticing that whenever I hit a bump and the road surface is rough, the back seats creak. I unlocked them and them firmly closed them to see if that helped. It really didn't. It's actually quite annoying now because they get pretty noisy. Anyone have any ideas of how to keep them from creaing? Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks!! -:thumb: -Cliff


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

check the link.

Fold down seats


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Great Alex. Thank you!


----------

